# Angeln in Seefeld bzw. Leutaschtal



## simeit_93 (16. September 2007)

Petri Heil!
ich habe mal ein paar fragen bezüglich des angelns in seefeld bzw. leutaschtal in tirol..
also ich weis das man am weidachsee und an der leutascher ache angeln darf..
das wars eig schon was ich darüber weis..
würde mich freuen über informationen darüber#h^
das heißt dei fragen sind was für gewässer es sonst noch gibt...
welche angelarten am besten angebracht sind..
ist das schleppen mit blinker, wobbler etc.erlaubt
danke für die atworten..^^
lg simeit_93|wavey:


----------



## simeit_93 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld bzw. Leutaschtal*

hat keiner von euch eine antwort oder irg.eine info für mich...währe üder alle antworten fro..^^
lg simeit_93


----------



## Wolvie024 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld bzw. Leutaschtal*

Hallo! Ich war schon öfters am Waidachsee in Leutasch. Leider wirst Du da nicht mit dem Boot rausfahren können, denn es handelt sich lediglich um einen Angelteich. Ein Steg führt durch die Mitte und nur vom Steg aus kann man fischen. Man zahlt nach Gewicht. Es gibt Regenbogenforellen, Saiblinge und einige Bachforellen.

Ich empfehle dringendst an einem Sonntag hier nicht vorbeizuschauen, da der Andrang dermaßen groß ist, dass zwei Meter neben einem schon der nächste Angler steht. Es wurde vor ein/zwei Jahren ein schönes Gebäude mit Schlachtraum errichtet. Leider ist die Qualität des Sees selbst heuer unglaublich schlecht. Ca. 1/4 des Gewässers ist dermaßen verkrautet, dass ein Angeln dort kaum mehr möglich ist. Ich habe auch schon davon gehört, dass das Fleisch der Forellen "karpfenartig" schmecken soll ... -> dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen, da ich meinen letzten Fang verschenkt habe.

Man darf keine Fische mehr zurücksetzen. Zum Angeln ist, soweit ich weiß, alles erlaubt. Mit Maden in Kombination mit orangem Glibberteig kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Aber hier fängt eigentlich jeder seine Forelle ....


----------



## simeit_93 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld bzw. Leutaschtal*

hey..danke für die info..
kennst du noch andere gewässer in der umgebung..?
wie ist es an der ache..?
lg basti


----------



## knutemann (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld bzw. Leutaschtal*

Einmal Googeln und du bekommst u.a. das hier
http://www.tierarztpraxis-angerer.at/02/ache.htm


----------



## simeit_93 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld bzw. Leutaschtal*

danke..aba das hatte ich schon gefunden..^^
ich meinte gewässer die nich nua im leutaschtal sind...
sie können auch 10km weg sein..
lg..basti


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld bzw. Leutaschtal*



Wolvie024 schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich war schon öfters am Waidachsee in Leutasch. Leider wirst Du da nicht mit dem Boot rausfahren können, denn es handelt sich lediglich um einen Angelteich. Ein Steg führt durch die Mitte und nur vom Steg aus kann man fischen. Man zahlt nach Gewicht. Es gibt Regenbogenforellen, Saiblinge und einige Bachforellen.
> 
> Ich empfehle dringendst an einem Sonntag hier nicht vorbeizuschauen, da der Andrang dermaßen groß ist, dass zwei Meter neben einem schon der nächste Angler steht. Es wurde vor ein/zwei Jahren ein schönes Gebäude mit Schlachtraum errichtet. Leider ist die Qualität des Sees selbst heuer unglaublich schlecht. Ca. 1/4 des Gewässers ist dermaßen verkrautet, dass ein Angeln dort kaum mehr möglich ist. Ich habe auch schon davon gehört, dass das Fleisch der Forellen "karpfenartig" schmecken soll ... -> dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen, da ich meinen letzten Fang verschenkt habe.
> 
> Man darf keine Fische mehr zurücksetzen. Zum Angeln ist, soweit ich weiß, alles erlaubt. Mit Maden in Kombination mit orangem Glibberteig kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Aber hier fängt eigentlich jeder seine Forelle ....


 
Vor zwei Tage war ich am See. In der Tat es ist sehr viel Los.

Habe an einem Tag 20 Forellen (davon 12 Bachforellen) gefangen. Morgens und Abends 2 Stunden geangelt. 

Verkrautet ist der See kein bischen. Die Forellen schmecken erstaunlich gut. Nicht nach schlamm und nicht nach Fisch.

Ein Besuch lohnt sich für Angeleinsteiger. Ich finde hat nicht viel mit normalen Angeln zu tun. Da fängt jeder irgendwie seine Forellen. Habe alle auf einen kleinen Wobbler gefangen. Langsam geführt.

BG Nico


----------

